# Keep it Going!



## CookinBlondie (Aug 3, 2005)

Name any item that fits these restrictions:

Start with the next letter in the alphabet, but has to be the color of the last letter of the previous item named.  

I'll start:

Apricot

Now, not only do you have to name an item that starts with the letter "B" but it also has to be a color that starts with the letter "T."

I'll go again:

Bracelte
Color:  Turquoise

YOUR TURN!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 3, 2005)

Bracelte
Color: Turquoise


*Counter*
*color: Eggshell*


Did I do this right?  It just aint the easiest thing at all!!!!  Interesting to see what you can come up with


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, you did it right.

Dish
color:  Red


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2005)

Easter Egg
color: lavendar ??

Is that correct?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 3, 2005)

I think the color was supposed to start with an H......like hot pink(can i do that?) lol....

Fridge
Color: ketchup red....man this can be hard!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2005)

oh dang... lol... back to the drawing board.


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> I think the color was supposed to start with an H......like hot pink(can i do that?) lol....
> 
> Fridge
> Color: ketchup red....man this can be hard!


 
garage
color: dandelion


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 3, 2005)

You all are getting pretty creative!  I like how you think!

Here's a weird one for ya....

Hampster
color:  eggplant


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2005)

igloo 
color: tangerine


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 3, 2005)

I hope this is right.
jalopy
colour- olive


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 3, 2005)

kangaroo
color: ecru { or should it be yellow?}

Is it the last letter of the alphabet word or the color word?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 3, 2005)

your right its ecru!!! 

Lamb
color: ugly camoflauge


----------



## crewsk (Aug 3, 2005)

Monkey
color: brown


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 3, 2005)

nut
color: neon blue


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2005)

ostrich
color: eggshell


----------



## Dove (Aug 3, 2005)

Pill
Light blue


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2005)

quilt
color: evergreen


----------



## Raven (Aug 4, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> quilt
> color: evergreen



Radio
Color: Neutral

~ Raven ~


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 4, 2005)

Spinach
Colour- lime


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 4, 2005)

Turtle
Color:  Ebony


----------



## jkath (Aug 4, 2005)

Umbrella
color: Yellow


----------



## The Z (Aug 4, 2005)

Viola
color: Amber


----------



## middie (Aug 4, 2005)

watermelon
color: rose


----------



## jkath (Aug 4, 2005)

xylophone
color: evergreen


----------



## middie (Aug 4, 2005)

yak
color: neon green


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 4, 2005)

zebra
Colour-  none ??????? (oK  can I say neutral again?)
No I know  NAVY!!!


----------



## The Z (Aug 4, 2005)

*Point Of Correction....*

Okay... when the game started it looked like it was about an alphabetic progression with the WORD you choose.  That's simple enough.

It also seemed that the color you pick was supposed to start with the last letter of the previous post's WORD.  Now people seem to be picking colors that start with the previous post's COLOR.  

Which is it?


----------

